
Ask HN: Is this a better model for freemium games? Has it been used already? - amichail
The idea is to have freemium games that are completely free as long as you maintain a streak of passing at least one level per day.<p>When your streak ends, you would lose progress (e.g., a passed level becomes &quot;unpassed&quot; for each day that you don&#x27;t pass a level).<p>You would only pay to avoid having to replay &quot;unpassed&quot; levels.<p>Do you think this model would be successful? Has it already been used in some game(s)?
======
sgillen
I've never seen it before, to be honest though I don't see this being a
successful model. The people not playing every day are already those who are
not really hooked on your game, I think most people that come back to a game
after "unpassing", would probably just quit the game entirely, and anyone who
shells out for the levels they already beat will probably feel resentful.

------
sp332
I don't know if it's been used. But not only would you not make money from
your most motivated players, you'd be pushing away players who have shown some
interest and that you want to encourage.

~~~
amichail
But maybe you would get better word of mouth from the most motivated players?

------
gitgud
I have seen a similar mechanic in a game called [1] "Smash Hit". The free
version would basically just disable saving. Once you paid a few dollars for
the premium version, you could save your progress. I liked the model.

Having streaks might stress-out and frustrate the users...

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mediocre.s...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mediocre.smashhit)

~~~
gt2
Great game! Recently tried it again after some years.

------
benologist
Temporarily unlocking content we've been charging once for unlimited access to
sounds surprisingly ethical, said an EA spokesperson.

------
Harrymon12
Is gamehag ok? They've been giving steam games as long as you maintain some
little task for them.

------
armatav
This idea is amazing - exchange attention for saving cash.

